# Chili, the Grumpy Tortoise (a new children's book)



## jsheffield

Chili, the Grumpy Tortoise​
My first children's book, "Chili, the Grumpy Tortoise", has gone live and is available on Amazon (_or you can order it directly from me if you want a signed copy_).

You can find it at Amazon, at the following link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09B4F2KTG/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

It's the story of a very grumpy Russian tortoise with a past that he explores with the help of a friendly Redfoot Tortoise he lives next to in their outside enclosures.

On the one hand, it's a piece of speculative fiction that considers the possibility that Chili is one of the tortoises that flew around the moon and returned to the Earth in 1968; then filtered through a number of different hands and households in the global pet-trade... on the other hand, it's a meditation on compartmentalizing past outrages and suffering to avoid letting them rule your present... on a third hand (maybe a foot or claw) it's a lovely little story with gorgeous artwork, almost entirely my photographs, run through software to look like paintings, that anyone could enjoy reading with the little people in their lives.

*I hope you enjoy the book! *

If you do like it, it would be great if you could leave a 5-star review and then tell five friends who might also like it.

If you'd like multiple copies, signed copies, or multiple signed copies, please reach out to me, and we can make that happen.



Thanks - Jamie


----------



## Krista S

Thanks for the update on your latest book. I just placed my order on Amazon.ca and can’t wait to get it!


----------



## jsheffield

I find that an oddly specific sub-section of children's books, but am glad of the dubious honor anyway... thanks for checking it out.

I noted the bump in my amazon.ca sales yesterday and truly appreciate your support.

Jamie


----------



## jsheffield

The first review is in... yay!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09B4F2KTG/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Jamie


----------



## Krista S

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 330298
> 
> 
> The first review is in... yay!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09B4F2KTG/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> Jamie


I’m supposed to be receiving my book in the mail today!


----------



## Ink

Congrats! Please let me know when I can get 1 or 2 signed books.


----------



## Sarah2020

Good luck with your new book and hope it does well.


----------



## Krista S

Jamie,

Chili, the Grumpy Tortoise is an incredible book!! The story took me through a variety of emotions and had me excited to turn the page to keep reading. The story line is one that can be enjoyed by readers of all ages. It is so well written, and the artwork is STUNNING!! Seriously, I want to buy another copy just to make something with the beautiful artwork. I spent as much time admiring, as I did reading. I am proud to add your book to my turtle and tortoise book collection as it’s already one of my favorites. I can’t wait for the next book to come out. You’ve got a new fan for life.

Krista (and yes, I’ll get my review on Amazon very soon) ?


----------



## jsheffield

Krista S said:


> Jamie,
> 
> Chili, the Grumpy Tortoise is an incredible book!! The story took me through a variety of emotions and had me excited to turn the page to keep reading. The story line is one that can be enjoyed by readers of all ages. It is so well written, and the artwork is STUNNING!! Seriously, I want to buy another copy just to make something with the beautiful artwork. I spent as much time admiring, as I did reading. I am proud to add your book to my turtle and tortoise book collection as it’s already one of my favorites. I can’t wait for the next book to come out. You’ve got a new fan for life.
> 
> Krista (and yes, I’ll get my review on Amazon very soon) ?


So glad you liked it!

J


----------



## Cathie G

jsheffield said:


> So glad you liked it!
> 
> J


How do I get one from you.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> How do I get one from you.?


Too late I already ordered ?


----------



## jsheffield

Cathie G said:


> Too late I already ordered ?


Thank you!

Enjoy the book....

J


----------



## jsheffield

A big box of copies of my new (and first) children's book, _Chili, the Grumpy Tortoise_, arrived, and I'm ready to start shipping off signed copies to readers and bookstores... #excited!

Jamie


----------



## Ink

Congrats I sent you a PM.


----------



## jsheffield

I'm already working on the second book in the series, which is about Darwin... I think the third will be about Persephone, the fourth about Deirdre, and the fifth about Aretha.

J


----------



## Ink

With Persephone I might have the ad for her!!


----------



## Jan A

jsheffield said:


> I'm already working on the second book in the series, which is about Darwin... I think the third will be about Persephone, the fourth about Deirdre, and the fifth about Aretha.
> 
> J


You could write & publish the very first tortoise love story about Chili & Persephone. Especally if Persephone lays fertilized eggs.....they get married & live happily ever after. Then a soap opera novel if Bertha(?) or one of the others lays Chili's eggs out of wedlock....Chili's love children....


----------



## Cathie G

I got my book today ? it's so cute. And great lessons for a child in general because the good points are at their level.


----------



## evilsharky

Bought one for my niece! Will be looking forward to reading it for myself first ?.


----------



## Ink

I got my books! Lyns and I love it. Thank you so very much! Awesome book. The pictures are terrific too


----------



## jsheffield

A bump for this thread as Chili just reminded me that next week will mark the 53rd anniversary of the Zond-5 mission, which launched two Russian Tortoises who circled the moon and returned safely to Earth.

Jamie


----------



## Jan A

jsheffield said:


> A bump for this thread as Chili just reminded me that next week will mark the 53rd anniversary of the Zond-5 mission, which launched two Russian Tortoises who circled the moon and returned safely to Earth.
> 
> Jamie


Great. I'll mark it on my calendar. Is Grumpy Chili throwin' the party & are we invited or is someone hosting a party for him? How will Grumpy Chili otherwise be celebrating? Maybe a rendezvous with Persophone?


----------



## jsheffield

Jan A said:


> Great. I'll mark it on my calendar. Is Grumpy Chili throwin' the party & are we invited or is someone hosting a party for him? How will Grumpy Chili otherwise be celebrating? Maybe a rendezvous with Persophone?


Chili *informed* me that I was hosting a party for him and his harem.

He provided me with an extensive shopping list including:

rose of Sharon flowers
pumpkin blossoms
purple clover flowers
grape leaves
dandelion greens
hibiscus tea (for bathing/soaking)
If things work out as planned, there should be a new member of the creep in NH by Friday, to join in the festivities, although she'll be in quarantine (but I'll still make her a plate of the goodies).

Jamie


----------



## jsheffield

My Alpha reader read through the first draft of the second book in the series, which focuses on Darwin, my Redfoot Tortoise.

I’m always nervous sharing new material, but they liked it (which is good) and had notes for me to work on the story (which is better).

Jamie


----------



## EllieMay

My son haunted the mailbox daily, impatiently waiting for his book!




safe to say HE LOVED IT!

thank you Jamie!


----------



## jsheffield

EllieMay said:


> My son haunted the mailbox daily, impatiently waiting for his book!
> View attachment 332942
> View attachment 332938
> View attachment 332941
> 
> safe to say HE LOVED IT!
> 
> thank you Jamie!


Thank you!

I write to share stories with people who enjoy them… it’s the best thing that happens to me, hearing about people enjoying my books.

Jamie


----------



## jsheffield

I’m doing a reading and meet and greet with Chili this morning at a local elementary school….


----------



## Krista S

jsheffield said:


> I’m doing a reading and meet and greet with Chili this morning at a local elementary school….


That’s awesome!! How did it go?


----------



## jsheffield

Krista S said:


> That’s awesome!! How did it go?



It was great!

The kids enjoyed the book, asked super questions, and loved Chili….


Jamie


----------



## Jan A

jsheffield said:


> It was great!
> 
> The kids enjoyed the book, asked super questions, and loved Chili….
> 
> 
> Jamie


What's not to love even if he's a little grumpy? This is just such a great book for kids & adults!!


----------



## jsheffield

Some pictures from the reading at the school...


----------



## ZenHerper

Nicest thank you note ever!


----------

